# Couple of New Ladies



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well almost The Blue one is complete and the other one I have just done the frets and neck adjustments. Ready for electronics and then it will be done.
Not terribly good pictures but you get the idea.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful. :bow::bow:

Trade you my old blue one for that new blue one. :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow... they are amazing! The quilt on the orange-y one is beautiful.

Are you making guitars for sale on a fairly regular basis? They looks as good or better than any of the well known boutique guitars I have seen.

Can I ask what you would charge for one of those?

I can certainly appreciate the work involved, as well as the end result!

AJC


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Wow... they are amazing! The quilt on the orange-y one is beautiful.
> 
> Are you making guitars for sale on a fairly regular basis? They looks as good or better than any of the well known boutique guitars I have seen.
> 
> ...


Thanks AJ. I've been keeping fairly busy at it. I would be a lot busier at it if I didn't spend so much time away from home with work. I charge around $2000 -$2500 for guitars like these. Depends on the wood, hardware and electronics. For example the orange-y one actually cost me about $300 more in materials than the blue one and let me tell you that quilt was a bear to work with. Also the expensive bridge on the Orange-y has a lot of adjustments that the regular Tune-O-Matic does not have. I"ll give that a big thumbs up (Gotoh 510 Bridge and Tail Piece) about $130 USA.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Beautiful. :bow::bow:
> 
> Trade you my old blue one for that new blue one. :smile:


Tell you what. I'll pass your generous offer on to the new owner. Or bring yours in and I'll do a refin on it for you. The only real difference is the binding shows on the front and the chromed covers on the pups. Plus the fact that I'm way better at finishing than I used to be.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Very nice!


Thanks James. How you doing Brother? Any gigs coming up in the near future that I might get out to see?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice job. I am liking that gotoh bridge too. I bought a cheap one from Bezdez..( it's ok it's for me :smile that locked. I like it but those have way more adjustment in them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Tell you what. I'll pass your generous offer on to the new owner. Or bring yours in and I'll do a refin on it for you. The only real difference is the binding shows on the front and the chromed covers on the pups. Plus the fact that I'm way better at finishing than I used to be.


I'll take you up on that, and pay for your time also. :smilie_flagge17:

And btw I actually prefer the flame on the blue, but I'm funny that way.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks James. How you doing Brother? Any gigs coming up in the near future that I might get out to see?


Sort of in your area, but not the band you saw me in a couple years ago. Playing regularly in Chatham, Forest, Wallaceburg, Sarnia etc... I'll try to remember to post somewhere on here when I'm playing next.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> .... Plus the fact that I'm way better at finishing than I used to be.


Your sanding is excellent too!. You don't get a finish like that without making lots of dust. I feel the cramps in your fingers :wave:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Those look great !! Are you using a rotary switch for the pups ?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Those look great !! Are you using a rotary switch for the pups ?


I use a blend pot. All the way clockwise is Neck only, there is a center detent Both Neck and Bridge equally and all the way counter clockwise is bridge only. Everywhere in between is variable blend. I like it but some prefer a three or five position switch, either toggle or rotary.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. 



Your shop is way too clean btw.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Your sanding is excellent too!. You don't get a finish like that without making lots of dust. I feel the cramps in your fingers :wave:


There certainly is a lot of sanding, pre finish then after I dye the wood it needs to be sanded again. Then after grain filler and sanding sealer, you guessed it, more sanding and then after clear coat 2-3-4 hours of wet sanding 2000grit. Then finaly the two buffing wheels. Easily 12-14 hrs of sanding all together. I probably use $20 dollars worth of sandpaper on every guitar. But it all pays off in the end.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

SWEET! Excellent work!


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous, great job!


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shop is way too clean btw.


Yep,pretty frikin nice
And I agree,it is WAY to clean in therekqoct


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Yep,pretty frikin nice
> And I agree,it is WAY to clean in therekqoct



I say we visit and trash the place eh Marty !


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I say we visit and trash the place eh Marty !


You are all more than welcome to come visit. I also greatly appreciate your kind comments , Lincoln, martyB1 & shortyus, however if you try to trash my shop I will be forced to put you through the wood chipper. So you had best be satisfied to shoot the bull, play some guitar and drink beer when you come to visit.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark, you need to get some pics up in the "Show off Your Craftsmanship" thread just above (or below) this one. Some really nice stuff in there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm a sucker for blue - always have been, always will be, especially when it comes to guitars.

Great work, Mark! Your finishes look gorgeous 

and post pics when you finish daves lol


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Two stunning pieces of work!

The blue one reminds me of a guitar I came very close to going bankrupt for. I resisted somehow...


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Not a PRS fan but as a WW I can really appreciate the craftsmanship you put into those. 

I'm in awe.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> You are all more than welcome to come visit. I also greatly appreciate your kind comments , Lincoln, martyB1 & shortyus, however if you try to trash my shop I will be forced to put you through the wood chipper. So you had best be satisfied to shoot the bull, play some guitar and drink beer when you come to visit.


Hmmmm,beer


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hey mark those are beauties wow 
:bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Seeing how Marty and copperhead are at opposite ends of the country .. can I have their beer? 
kkjuw


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW! AMAZING guitars! What more can I say?
-Mikey


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lowtones
Those are a fabulous pair of guitars!
What kind of clearcoat do you work with?
Is it a lacquer or something that is friendlier to work with?


Glen


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I really think, that Lowtones is the best craftsman I have seen on a guitar forum when it comes to guitar builds.

I am happy with what I do, dont get me wrong, but his stuff just looks as good or better than the high end stuff you hanging in the stores. Just awesome.

It really inspires me to do better myself!

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Plus he's completely anal about getting things "just right". He's only going to get better at this.




ajcoholic said:


> I really think, that Lowtones is the best craftsman I have seen on a guitar forum when it comes to guitar builds.
> 
> I am happy with what I do, dont get me wrong, but his stuff just looks as good or better than the high end stuff you hanging in the stores. Just awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Biggy Boy said:


> Lowtones
> Those are a fabulous pair of guitars!
> What kind of clearcoat do you work with?
> Is it a lacquer or something that is friendlier to work with?
> ...


Thanks Glen,

The Blue one is urethane, ( automotive clear coat from Sherwin Williams Automotive) Smallest amount you can buy is one gallon. Clear coat, reducer & hardner approx $ 300. I use about a quarter cup mixed per guitar. The good news is it will keep for two to three years if you don't let it freeze. The orangy one is Deft lacquer from Lee Valley. Cheap but takes a long time to cure. I really can't tell the difference now but will be able to in a few years.

Now here is something I recently realized . Sherwin Williams sells a pretty decent Clearcoat in a large aerosol can, mostly used for cutting in door sills etc on cars. Its not very expensive I think well under $20. goes on very, very well and one can is plenty to give a guitar two coats or more as long as you use a sanding sealer for urethane (home hardware, think hardwood floors when looking) before spraying on the clear. You will want to wetsand and buff after 24 hours. If anyone is interested I can you more details on the brand name.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> I really think, that Lowtones is the best craftsman I have seen on a guitar forum when it comes to guitar builds.
> 
> I am happy with what I do, dont get me wrong, but his stuff just looks as good or better than the high end stuff you hanging in the stores. Just awesome.
> 
> ...



Dude, you're going make me blush. If you knew how many do-overs I've used up you wouldn't be so impressed.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Plus he's completely anal about getting things "just right". He's only going to get better at this.



hwopv Hope you're right about getting better.


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lowtones said:


> Thanks Glen,
> 
> The Blue one is urethane, ( automotive clear coat from Sherwin Williams Automotive) Smallest amount you can buy is one gallon. Clear coat, reducer & hardner approx $ 300. I use about a quarter cup mixed per guitar. The good news is it will keep for two to three years if you don't let it freeze. The orangy one is Deft lacquer from Lee Valley. Cheap but takes a long time to cure. I really can't tell the difference now but will be able to in a few years.
> 
> Now here is something I recently realized . Sherwin Williams sells a pretty decent Clearcoat in a large aerosol can, mostly used for cutting in door sills etc on cars. Its not very expensive I think well under $20. goes on very, very well and one can is plenty to give a guitar two coats or more as long as you use a sanding sealer for urethane (home hardware, think hardwood floors when looking) before spraying on the clear. You will want to wetsand and buff after 24 hours. If anyone is interested I can you more details on the brand name.


OK thanks man
So if you were to do it all over again what would you use?
The reason I ask is, I have sprayed two guitars with CTC lacquer in the ltr can. It went on really well, was very easy to sand between coat, buffed up really well. But and a big but, I did not realize it takes months on end to dry.
you could touch it and it wasn't sticky. It look hard, but when I hung it up on a guitar rack or set it on a stand the foam on the hanger would stick to the finish, this went on for month. I sprayed it mid last summer.

I refinished an 81 Fender Bullet for a guy at the same time I sprayed my LP. He had the same problem. Had to touch it up.

I was thinking about trying the one you mentioned from Lee Valley the Delf.

For most of my projects I use the Lee Valley Tung oil or the Danish oil.
I like the look of the oils on Walnut.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Biggy Boy said:


> OK thanks man
> So if you were to do it all over again what would you use?
> The reason I ask is, I have sprayed two guitars with CTC lacquer in the ltr can. It went on really well, was very easy to sand between coat, buffed up really well. But and a big but, I did not realize it takes months on end to dry.
> you could touch it and it wasn't sticky. It look hard, but when I hung it up on a guitar rack or set it on a stand the foam on the hanger would stick to the finish, this went on for month. I sprayed it mid last summer.
> ...


If it was up to me and it usually isn't I would use the urethane every time. Hardens quickly and holds up well. The Deft lacquer is good but you need to give it a month before buffing it out. AJC has posted some great information on post catylist lacquers on another thread in this forum. They will harden up quickly and they do a great job. My brother makes harps and that is what he uses on them. (beautiful instruments and great finish) As far as I am concerned the only difference between lacquer and urethane is myths and personal preference. It's how thick it's applied that makes the difference in my mind. If you buy a two hundred dollar off shore guitar and it has a sixteenth of an inch of poly on it so it can be buffed off by unskilled workers without danger of burning through the finish then there is going to be a dampening affect on the resonance of that guitar. How much you will never know without stripping it off and refinishing it because every piece of wood will be different and without comparing the very same guitar before and after it's just speculation. Not to mention you won't find two people who would agree on the results anyway.lol Just remember if it plays good and sounds good, then it's a good guitar regardless of what it looks like or what kind of finish is on it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> AJC has posted some great information on post catylist lacquers on another thread in this forum.


I use it too. $30 or so a gallon. MJ Campell. It's own sealer too. It's not as tough as the 'thanes but it looks good.


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> I use it too. $30 or so a gallon. MJ Campell. It's own sealer too. It's not as tough as the 'thanes but it looks good.


Ok Thanks for the info.
I guess it buffs out nice?
and is easy enough to sand?

Glen


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Biggy Boy said:


> Ok Thanks for the info.
> I guess it buffs out nice?
> and is easy enough to sand?
> 
> Glen


All of the above


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes looks nice the finish and the guitar.
How many coats, If you remember.


----------

